# Thomas Cobbet



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

Thomas Cobbet, English Puritan (1608 - November 5, 1685) was born in England but after studying under William Twisse he arrived in New England in 1637. His piety was commended by Cotton Mather. He wrote _Gospel Incense: A Practical Treatise on Prayer_ and _The Civil Magistrate's power in matters of religion modestly debated_, among other works.


----------

